# cory cat with 'fluff' on fin



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

I've recently pulled an albino cory cat from one of my 55gal tanks, he is resting alone in a 2 gallon hospital tank, one of his side fins has a fluffy cotton-looking growth on it. I spotted him napping with his buddies as usual, but laying on his side instead of his stomach. 

A few months ago, this happened with a runty young albino cory cat I purchased from the same big-box store and I fussed over it for a month with salts, Melafix and daily water changes - to no benefit. In fact, I felt bad for prolonging it's life.

*SO, I'm looking for advice: is there a more sure way to knock out what I believe is a bacterial infection?* He also looks a little pop-eyed on one side, but I've gotta admit, he may have always been asymmetrical and I didn't notice.

On a related tangent, what are the sturdiest kind of cory cats? I enjoy the little dudes, I seem to have a knack for bringing home weak ones. I'm obsessive about my water paremeters, but perhaps they're _really_ sensitive?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Looked it up on google and it seems to say it's abacterial infection and says there are many formulations available, including brand names: Jungle Fungus Guard, Mardel Maroxy, Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Fungus Cure and generic formulations usually containing methylene blue, so my best suggestion is to pick up something with Methylene blue and treat him with that. Not sure on water changes while treating. Might want to ask the guy at the store. Remove carbon from the filter while treating also, just to be on the safe side you might want to treat the tank he was in as well if there are any other fish in there.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

I have also had to get rid of a cory with the same problem.


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah, it was just so disappointing that the last time this happened the fish took forever to die despite my efforts. I'm going to pick up some meds from the store today and give it a week to show improvement.


----------

